# Albino Cherry Barbs



## newtchaplin (Oct 19, 2011)

I bought 8 Albino cherry barbs from petsmart over 4 months ago. All but one have died due to unknown problems. When I do find the dead corps it's stomach is jet black, wondering if anyone knows the cause of this?


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Hmm.. without more information my first thought is that the stomach is dark simply because of coagulated or dried blood. This is just what happens after death and is clearly visible in the albino fish.

Have you tested your water?


----------



## newtchaplin (Oct 19, 2011)

the water is fine, lost the last cherry barb a week ago, I think it was not acidic enough for them or just bad fish from Petsmart. Since I lost them my water has become very cloudy a brown cloudy color, I am thinking bacteria or something. If I had a dead fish in the water for a long time would it cloud the water a brown color? Nitrite 0, nitrate 0, ammonia 0, PH 6.8-7.2, water is more on the soft side.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Hmm brown cloudy water. Overfeeding maybe or rotting plants?


----------



## newtchaplin (Oct 19, 2011)

It could have been the over feeding I did have baby platy's in there and they need to eat 4 times a day. They are all out of that tank now so I have already done a 50% water change but it still is a little cloudy still not really brown anymore but still cloudy none the same. The only difference between my 40 gallon opposed to the 75 and 20 gallons is it is not a fully planted tank, lots of fake plants and pea size gravel. I did rinse the gravel before putting it in, and the tank does have 4 palnts Ludigia repens, hogwort, pennywort, and jungle valis. There is no debris on the substrate. I have a 75 gallon filter on the 40 gallon tank, aswel as two bubblers, and the temp of the tank is 72-79 degrees feranhite


----------

